# File system XFS[SOLVED]

## badgers

sorry if this is the wrong forum but I am looking for info on how to 

defrag an xfs partion.

I have googled and found a few websites that speak of defraging while mounted, but they don't really say how to do it and the man pages don't seem to be that helpful either

----------

## badgers

my gentoo install of xfs progs does not have the

xfs_fsr file that google told me might do defragmenting

----------

## lnxz

Con Kolivas has written a tool called defrag, that attempts to defrag partitions by re-ordering files.

It's not very low-level, but it might be worth a shot.

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Documentation, Tips & Tricks to Kernel & Hardware - DT&T isn't a support forum.

----------

## vicaya

emerge xfsdump

----------

## brazzmonkey

 *vicaya wrote:*   

> emerge xfsdump

  i may be wrong but isn't that one for backup ?

also, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defragmentation#Filesystems

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

```
# qlist xfsdump

/usr/bin/xfs_estimate

/usr/bin/xfsrq

/usr/bin/xfsinvutil

/usr/bin/xfs_fsr

/usr/share/doc/xfsdump-2.2.30/README.gz

/usr/share/doc/xfsdump-2.2.30/PORTING.gz

/usr/share/doc/xfsdump-2.2.30/README.xfsdump.gz

/usr/share/doc/xfsdump-2.2.30/CHANGES.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/xfsrestore.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/xfs_estimate.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/xfsdq.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/xfsrq.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/xfsinvutil.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/xfs_fsr.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/xfsdump.8.gz

/sbin/xfsdq

/sbin/xfsrestore

/sbin/xfsdump

/usr/bin/xfsdq

/usr/bin/xfsrestore

/usr/bin/xfsdump

```

----------

## badgers

thanks

----------

## battistis

 *linuxtuxhellsinki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # qlist xfsdump
> 
> ...

 

sorry ...

```

# emerge -av glist

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "glist".

```

which ebuld contain qlist ?

tnx

----------

## cyrillic

 *battistis wrote:*   

> which ebuld contain qlist ? 

 

```
# equery belongs `which qlist`

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/qlist in *... ]

app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28 (/usr/bin/qlist -> q) 
```

----------

